# www.WiredToDesign.com



## NoK (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, just saw this section and decided to "promote" my website.  It's essentially a forum-based website for all Digital Art, Photography, and Video Editing.  It's a great place to learn from, especially if your new to the "media world."  

If your interested in posting any of your art work, photography, or videos, you can do so by visiting www.wiredtodesign.com and simply registering like you did here.   It's a vBulletin website, so you should be familiar with it.

Also, if you become a "WtD Regular" (300 posts) lots of surprises and prizes are in store.  Free file sharing, private showings, and your own forum ensue.

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## NoK (Oct 19, 2007)

Yea? Anyone?


----------



## alan927 (Oct 19, 2007)

It's just a forum for people who like to swear.  A lot.  If you look hard enough there are some photos amongst the obscenities, but who cares?


----------



## NoK (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, to be quite honest it's a forum that is made up of a lot of guys who have known each other for years.  We like to have fun.  It's not _all_ about posting pictures and what not, we like to make the community feel more like a community.  Boys will be boys I guess.


----------

